# Sigma 24-35mm F2.0 DG HSM Art Lens Review



## PhotoSimon (Feb 16, 2017)

For the last few months I've been using the Sigma 24-35mm F2.0 DG HSM Art, and I've got to say that I'm very impressed with it. It's a lens that quite a few people aren't aware of and those that do know about it usually always ask the same question . . . is it as good as the equivalent prime lenses?

Being as I also have the Sigma 24mm and 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM Art prime lenses so decided to put the zoom to test against it's prime counterparts. You can see my full review at the following link . . .

http://simonbrettellphotography.co.uk/sigma-24-35mm-f2-0-dg-hsm-art-lens-review/


----------



## sanj (Feb 16, 2017)

Loved the review!!! 
Thank you so much...... 

Well done.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 16, 2017)

very well written, usefull and concise. Thank you, Sir!


----------



## dank (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice review. Thanks! It's interesting, qualitatively, i liked the prime at the 24mm side, but the zoom at the 35mm. But it would be a good compromise if i decide to splurge on the wider end on a fast zoom.


----------



## Larsskv (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you! A very nice review! I like the way you have presented the comparisons to the other two lenses.


----------



## scyrene (Feb 16, 2017)

Good review. Thanks for posting!


----------



## PhotoSimon (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks for all the kind words about the review. I know it's a lens that has limited appeal due to the very short zoom range but for those that do weddings / event photography I think it's a great piece of glass.


----------



## slclick (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't have it any longer but when I did I absolutely loved it. It was the fastest Sigma in AF prior to the 85 and it was basically like owning 2-3 primes. The vignetting, sharpness and color/contrast were all tops.


----------

